# Keyboard and Random opening of shortcuts



## Smcdo123

My girlfriend just got this device. Must say coming from an ally (her phone before) it is a much better device. Actually think it is pretty underrated and I own a galaxy nexus so hats off to samsung and verizon for making 4g cheap and good.

Anyways on top the real situation. Randomly her keyboard; while texting or anything with text input; will start opening up email, gmail, anything with a corresponding key. Now i do not want to root and throw a rom on (if there are any) unless i know theres a fix. I am going to email Sammie about this and hopefully you owners will as well. Maybe we get them to push an update. Let me know if anyone else has experienced this and sound off to Sammie for an update! Thanks rootzwiki peeps lol.


----------



## skategeezer

Smcdo123 said:


> My girlfriend just got this device. Must say coming from an ally (her phone before) it is a much better device. Actually think it is pretty underrated and I own a galaxy nexus so hats off to samsung and verizon for making 4g cheap and good.
> 
> Anyways on top the real situation. Randomly her keyboard; while texting or anything with text input; will start opening up email, gmail, anything with a corresponding key. Now i do not want to root and throw a rom on (if there are any) unless i know theres a fix. I am going to email Sammie about this and hopefully you owners will as well. Maybe we get them to push an update. Let me know if anyone else has experienced this and sound off to Sammie for an update! Thanks rootzwiki peeps lol.


Yep, a valid bug rebooting the phone will fix it. not sure when we will see any love from VZ or Sammy.


----------



## icebear

yea mine phone was doing this to and rebooting fixed it BUT i did find out a way to fix it with out when it happens on your keyboard press the gray button that looks like a paper (its the top left side of the keyboard) and a little list will pop up on the screen and then just click J and then press the back key to exit out of it and then that should fix it


----------



## Smcdo123

icebear said:


> yea mine phone was doing this to and rebooting fixed it BUT i did find out a way to fix it with out when it happens on your keyboard press the gray button that looks like a paper (its the top left side of the keyboard) and a little list will pop up on the screen and then just click J and then press the back key to exit out of it and then that should fix it


I'll try that next time thanks.

Here's the response from Samsung probly by the time they would push an update no one will have it anymore.

Dear Steven,

Thank you for your inquiry.

We understand your concern regarding the phone.

We are unable to speculate when/if a software revision with this feature might be available due to the fact that this might lead to inaccurate information and confusion.

Should this be available, it will be posted in our website or you will be informed by your service provider.

Please feel free to check with us periodically for updates.

Thank you for your understanding and patience.

Sincerely,

Carlo Technical Support

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dalladubb

It's a bug in all Android physical keyboards. Instead of rebooting, just press the magnifier (search) key on the keyboard and that'll shut the shortcuts off. I and many others have had this issue, even on my girlfriend's D2G and pressing the magnifier key fixed it.


----------



## Smcdo123

Never had it happening my OG droid or on my girlfriends Ally. Accidently hitting a key is not a bug. Typing a text or anything and the next minute it switches to shortcuts is a bug.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dalladubb

It happens on almost all Froyo and GB devices I've come across, and it's not accidentally pressing a key, it's a bug. You open the keyboard and it's in shortcut mode, press the search key and it stops. In some cases you could be mid-sentence and have it switch, it's a bug in Android.


----------



## knightcrusader

Yeah, this is an Android bug. I used to have the issue all the time on my Droid 2 running Froyo and again on this phone. It's annoying, but I can live with it... for now.


----------



## Smcdo123

Well I've never come across it on the droid and ally she had. I'm nit sweating it its not my phone. I got a nexus lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

